# hey there



## buzila claudiu (Sep 12, 2013)

Hi there this is claudiu, from Romania. I have double nationality and I would like to go next to Australia to get a job there, any advice?


----------



## buzila claudiu (Sep 12, 2013)

That s Romanian and hungarian, how should I get a job over, what are the steps?
Thanks


----------



## Eland_Thong (Oct 6, 2013)

Try the search box on the right. Succes!


----------

